# Hannibal (Serie tv)



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2014)

QUalcuno la segue, o l'ha seguita ? La prima stagione è dell'anno scorso, ne stanno trasmettendo la seconda ora se non sbaglio.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Marzo 2014)

Serie TV totalmente sopra la media e una delle migliori uscite negli ultimi anni. Mia serie preferita di sempre, un autentico capolavoro. Ogni volta mi rode il **** dover aspettare una settimana per vedere quel che accadrà.

Hype per la quinta puntata.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Serie TV totalmente sopra la media e una delle migliori uscite negli ultimi anni. Mia serie preferita di sempre, un autentico capolavoro. Ogni volta mi rode il **** dover aspettare una settimana per vedere quel che accadrà.
> 
> Hype per la quinta puntata.



Dici ? Avevo visto la prima puntata e non mi aveva entusiasmato, e l'ho messa da parte.


----------



## BB7 (27 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto le prime due puntate ma non mi è piaciuta e ho lasciato


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dici ? Avevo visto la prima puntata e non mi aveva entusiasmato, e l'ho messa da parte.



Parte bene e poi si spegne IMHO, un po' troppo incasinata per i miei gusti anche se il genere mi intriga.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Parte bene e poi si spegne IMHO, un po' troppo incasinata per i miei gusti anche se il genere mi intriga.



Non posso giudicare avendola abbandonata presto, però del genere ci sono serie che spiccano di più secondo me.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dici ? Avevo visto la prima puntata e non mi aveva entusiasmato, e l'ho messa da parte.



Si, ha preso solo ottimi giudizi dalla critica. Will Graham ha preso svariati premi per miglior attore di una serie TV mentre Lecter il miglior cattivo di una serie TV anno 2013.

Meno male che una serie del genere non arriva al grande pubblico, per ora han fatto due stagioni PAZZESCHE. E mancano ancora 5 giorni alla prossima puntata maremma impestata.


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Marzo 2014)

L'ho trovata eccessivamente lenta, prolissa e infarcita di demagogia da telefilm. Il protagonista, poi, non mi convince.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Vista la 2x05. Quando arriva sabato? Il trailer della 6 è qualcosa di pazzesco!


----------



## James Watson (4 Aprile 2014)

ma dove la fanno?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ma dove la fanno?



La prima serie l'hanno mandata direttamente in chiaro, su Mediaset (non mi ricordo quale dei tre canali). La seconda credo su Premium, però non saprei...


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Aprile 2014)

E' una serie che va guardata in lingua originale. Io la guardo con i sottotitoli e ad ogni dialogo praticamente imbianco casa.
Pazzesca, domani sera la 2x06


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Siamo arrivati alla 8. Ho finito qualsiasi tipo di aggettivi. Ultima puntata inferiore alle altre ma che apre molti altri spunti, le ultime 5 saranno una bomba!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Ottobre 2014)

ho da poco finito di vederla.Inizialmente ero scettico ma devo ammettere che,dopo una prima stagione discreta(ma non ottima),la seconda è stata letteralmente strepitosa,con un finale fantastico ed un Mads Mikkelsen(hannibal lecter nella serie) davvero all'altezza della situazione


----------



## Kaw (19 Luglio 2015)

La serie è stata cancellata da NBC, ma i produttori stanno cercando di trovare un'alta collocazione, i contatti con Amazon e Netflix non sono andati bene ma si proverà fino all'ultimo a trovare una nuova rete che possa ospitare la serie. Sarebbe un grandissimo peccato se la serie finisse con la terza stagione, c'è tantissimo materiale da affrontare e le potenzialità sono enormi.

Ora siamo arrivati alla 3x07 che ha concluso il primo ciclo non solo della stagione, ma della serie, cioè


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la cattura di Hannibal. Questa parte della stagione è stata ambientata quasi totalmente a Firenze, e ha concluso anche il ciclo dei Verger.
Adesso la serie ripartirà con "Red Dragon", e un salto temporale importante, avremo quindi una serie completamente diversa.

Ecco il lungo promo che introduce la seconda parte della stagione:


----------



## uoteghein (11 Agosto 2015)

Trovo che questa serie, che gode di una fotografia e di una recitazione eccezionali, stia perdendo colpi. Valamga.
Dialoghi perennemente surreali, Will che nel 95% dei casi sembra sotto metanfetamine, Hanninal dio in terra che si premde gioco di tutti.
Si sta un po' esagerando.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Finita recentemente. Serie tv bellissima! La terza stagione è veramente difficile da seguire, perché molto strana. Ma il finale è a dir poco assurdo. Scena stupenda, piena di significato e soundtrack pazzesca. 

Voto 9.


----------

